# Casey first time in the bikini clip



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

They both got bathed and clipped in past 2 days.
I should have done Casey first as he has the curliest hair and after drying Mandy I got lazy and didn't finish drying Casey.

It took me forever to get all that hair off Casey last night and then today I had to fight the curls to get the pom poms I think next clip will be much easier as not as much hair to dry.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree it will be much easier for your next clip cuts your drying time way down too I let mine drip dry for about 20 min. and then blow, presto dry dog not a hour later and still drying.
I keep my girls in a bikini in the summer and it is very easy to maintain. Your kids look good in their new do's!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It suits them both beautifully. I keep Holly in this clip all the time and am working toward HUGE poms and a bigger topknot. I want her to look like a clown.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yay they both look cute. I love this clip for summer time so easy to maintain for most people.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I am bored of it for Mandy ( cream) but untill I get all that chewed red stained fur of her legs will keep it on her but Casey has always had the lamb trim.
His legs got away from me and it was easeir to just cut it off and start again.
I wasnt brushing all the way down apparently as his legs got longer and longer.
I wanted to try it anyways so good excuse.


----------

